# BSNL Penta Tablet not switching ON



## dostparvez (Sep 5, 2012)

Dear Techies,

I have bought new BSNL Penta IS 703c tablet from Ebay 3 days back. It was delivered in fully charged condition.

After using it for more than 24 hrs, the battery totally drenches out, hence i plugged the charger to charge the tablet. After getting charger on for 4-6 hrs, the tablet is not switching ON when i press & hold the POWER button.

From the last 24 hrs, i have tried charging the phone by pin charger to USB charger, but nothing turns good.

The screen is not showing anything and also any signal indicating charging has been showing.

Kindly help me out with this problem as i am fed up trying.

dostparvez


----------



## nandu26 (Sep 6, 2012)

Try to contact the seller and talk to him nicely for a replacement OR Contact Penta customer service.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 6, 2012)

have tried reinserting the battery ??
but yes its just 3 days old you should have a replacement..

there must be a warranty card with the tablet.
check for customer care number in your city region (it is generally on the back of warranty cards , or it may also be inside the instructions booklet.
since the tablet is warranted by the Manufacturing company , contact them first instead of ebay.


----------



## nandu26 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes. Sometimes, reinserting battery works. One of my neighbour recently approached me with Nokia phone and I asked him to remove and place the battery. He did and phone worked.

I think battery included with tablets are non removable.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 6, 2012)

sorry. 
since i dont own one...
sorry for that..


----------



## Samuel1976 (Sep 26, 2012)

Dear frnd,

Since I had a similar problem which I was able to resolve myself, I thot I might help you out of this as well.  So, here you go.

*Reset your tablet* by inserting a pointed object like a pin in the small hole provided. Listen carefully for a click sound.  After it clicks, *long press the Power On* button on your tablet.

That should resolve your problem. 




dostparvez said:


> Dear Techies,
> 
> I have bought new BSNL Penta IS 703c tablet from Ebay 3 days back. It was delivered in fully charged condition.
> 
> ...


----------

